# Is Thanksgiving weekend too late?



## weekendredneck (Feb 16, 2002)

I was thinking about giving white fish fishing a try this year around Oscoda or Tawas and was wondering if Thanksgiving weekend is too late? I could also head to Alpena if that area would be more productive.
Thanks,
Tom


----------



## stormwigeon (Oct 11, 2007)

deer opener is the height of it, 12 days later there should be some around


----------



## weekendredneck (Feb 16, 2002)

Thanks for the info stormwigeon, I think I may try to move the trip up one weekend.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

I think you'd be fine IMO, around Thanksgiving. If not, there should be browns around, and it's a really good time for steelhead, you got options for sure bro.


----------



## weekendredneck (Feb 16, 2002)

Thanks A_S, options are always good!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I went 8\13 on the Ausable, for Steelhead, on Thanksgiving day, about 5 years ago. I only saw one other angler all day, and seemed to find a fish, or two, just about everywhere I stopped. 40* and drizzling rain must have made everyone want to suffer through a Lions game, or something. It was a great day to be on the river. There will be a bunch of people fishing for Whitefish in Tawas that weekend. At least there were last year.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Deer season through T-day are some of the best days IMHO. Actually if you don't hunt, and can go on opening day of deer season, you'll think you died and went to heaven. Fishing may be tough, you never know, but the solitude is wonderful. In the past I used to do that when I lived in Saginaw, and I absolutely loved it. Once we moved up to Beulah, it was the same thing, talk about a good time, if you like being alone that is. BTW, if you do go that time of year, I don't know if you use spawn or what, but make sure you take some plugs with you, such as hot-n-tots and use them near as possible to the log jams, always seems to be a few fish around. Actually I'll pm you something.


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Looks like the pier has a little activity.

http://www.tawasbayweather.com/toshiba.htm


----------



## tawasbaycam (Dec 11, 2004)

I put a link on the Tawas weather/webcam website to some photos from 2006, 2007 and this year that show some of the whitefish (and other fish) caught and the dates they were caught. The main page of the website at http://www.tawasbayweather.com has the link to the photos in the Update section.

I heard someone caught 7 whitefish this morning early, but I didn't see them when I went out there about 10am today.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

The one guy has a nice coho buck, but they're calling it a king.


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Thanks for puttin the pics up.......I forgot about them. Headed that way next weekend just to try for the white's for the first time. 
Looks a little nippy out there this evening.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

The way the weather forcast is for the week, they'll be there this week and floppin all over the pier next weekend. Guess I better get the stuff ready.


----------

